# Wrap it



## Annmarie0407 (Aug 28, 2009)

Can anyone recommend a company to print my spray lables? I am going to Kinkos and they use a laser jet...but if any oil or water gets on the labels....they smear....


----------



## Tabitha (Aug 28, 2009)

You could always spray them w/ a top coat of clear spray paint sealer.


----------



## heartsong (Aug 29, 2009)

*x*

at michael's or any large craft store they have clear spray sealer-good for paper, etc.  i would give your sheets of labels two LIGHT coats and let them dry a few minutes between coats.

you might look at www.onlinelabels.com


----------



## pixybratt (Sep 16, 2009)

if you go to the charcoal pencil area they have a spray  that is meant to keep it from smearing and it works pretty well


----------

